
Spectre mitigations in MSFT VC++ compiler - smortaz
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2018/01/15/spectre-mitigations-in-msvc/
======
earenndil
> For clarity, the left hand side includes a comment, introduced with a ; in
> assembly.

I wonder who they think will be reading that article that knows assembly well
enough to read that snippet but not well enough to know that ; denotes a
comment?

